# Are Aqua-Vu's worth the money?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just looking to get some opinions from anyone that owns an aqua-vu or any other underwater camera. I've been tossing around the idea of buying one for the last couple years, but the price tag and mixed reviews have always kept me away. I know some of the newer models have recording features and infrared modes for lowlight/low- visibility situations.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Look at eyoyo cameras. Ive seen alot of good reviews and if u belong to iceshanty.com u can find the 10% off coupon so its around 130 for a 7 inch camera


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Cameras are great, in the right conditions. Downright addicting actually. If the clarity isn't there though, stick with a graph. My older camera is getting tired, I'll have to check out those eyoyo's.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Cameras are great, in the right conditions. Downright addicting actually. If the clarity isn't there though, stick with a graph. My older camera is getting tired, I'll have to check out those eyoyo's.
> View attachment 461676
> View attachment 461674
> View attachment 461675
> ...





creekcrawler said:


> Cameras are great, in the right conditions. Downright addicting actually. If the clarity isn't there though, stick with a graph. My older camera is getting tired, I'll have to check out those eyoyo's.
> View attachment 461676
> View attachment 461674
> View attachment 461675


that is badass


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I've been looking at the aqua-vu & marcum for Erie. The ones with 75' cables start around $600. I just wonder if the sunlight penetrates that depth enough.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

While it's not ice fishing, this is the aqua vue for my Lowrance and perch at 63' down on erie.






























Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think Mike posted one of the very few perch reports out of the central basin this year. Looks like a foolproof way to verify the marks are actually yellow perch. 

A buddy of mine recently bought a Livescope and got on some ice two hours north of Toronto and took a very cool pair of images of a pike on both underwater camera and LiveScope











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

they have their place the clearer the water the better they work


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had mine out in the summer past the crib - could see old anchors and lines on the bottom, plenty of light. If it's choppy though, it's kinda tough to keep the camera steady.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Just setting the default picture back to Mike’s image










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Love mine,I just bought a new color aqua view this past fall for ice fishing here and in Upper Michigan. Yes they are quite additive but so much fun to watch the fish come around your bait.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I enjoy using mine but I’ve never used it deeper than 20 ft yet. Not as good as my bird tho. I can see the fish anywhere in the water column with the bird but it’s very limited to one specific area of the water column with the camera. Still fun to use tho.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Anyone tried a camera while trolling/for trolling? I've been thinking about trying it to verify what I think are walleye on erie vs. baitfish, white bass, perch, or sheephead. Wondering if it will work as well moving as they seem to do for ice fishing...


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

My thoughts for what they are worth,
I had an old aqua-vu and liked it a lot. It got old and went the way of all flesh. Did without for a few years and bought a cheap Aqua-Vu. Saw it on display in the tank at Bass Pro. I thought it would be “good enough.” It wasn’t. First, it has to be darker than a sack of black cats before you can see much detail on the screen. I consoled myself by thinking it would still be great to use in a shanty for ice fishing. NOT. After about 10 minutes in cold water the camera gets too cold and quits transmitting. That being said: I’ve seen other people’s higher end versions of Aqua-vu and they are amazing. Their cameras work no matter how cold. So some day I’ll get a better one.
About trolling: a couple of years ago my wife bought me a “GOFISH” cam. It is wireless and records what it sees on an SD card. It can be hooked to a fishing line, downrigger cable, etc. 
It records and then, when retrieved, it is played back on an app on a phone or tablet. The image of course is not “real-time.” It is fun, but the extra step of replaying makes it a bit inconvenient. However, wrangling 30’ of tiny cord attached to an aqua-vu isn’t simple either. Plus- when I saw how some fish spun around and around like huge spinner blades after being hooked I felt a little guilty!
Those are my thoughts, for what they’re worth… (Apparently, we boomers love to end texts and posts with ….)


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the Marcun micro and love it through ice. water clairity makes a difference. Sag Bay works great even at 26ft, if Erie ever freezes again, we will see how it works. dont really use vex much, its kinda cheating!


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

My take. Great for ice fishing and clear water. That being said not many lakes around northern ohio that meet that description. Only 2 come to mind, Lake Medina and Mogador. And like others have said you need to cover the screen to see the picture good, thus ice fishing in shanty is ideal. I tried Lake Erie and it works but need to be a calm day, otherwise you'll get sea sick watching the screen going up and down. Found few times I could use it on Erie. For ice fishing it can be a great tool to see what triggers the fish but on flip side very frustrating when you see fish just looking at your lure and not doing anything. I've seen 4 perch looking at my jig at once, nothing sader then that. lol
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------

